# Memorial Day Observance at The Wall Satellite Coordinates



## Guest (May 28, 2004)

MEDIA ADVISORY
THOUSANDS OF VETERANS & FAMILIES TO COMMEMORATE 
MEMORIAL DAY AT THE WALL 
Monday, May 31 at 1 PM / Live: www.USVets.tv
http://www.vvmf.org/index.cfm?SectionID=346

WHO: Nearly 10,000 veterans and their families are expected to participate in the Annual Memorial Day Observance at the Vietnam Veterans Memorial in Washington, DC, where they will pay tribute to those who made the ultimate sacrifice in Vietnam and other military conflicts. The names of 10 servicemen, inscribed on The Wall earlier this month, will become "official" at the ceremony when they are read aloud by Robert Bronson, brother of William F. Bronson, Jr. Family members representing each of the new additions will be present. The new inscriptions take the total number of names on The Wall to 58,245. (For a list of the new names, visit www.vvmf.org.)

Guest Speakers

Secretary of Homeland Security Tom Ridge

General Barry R. McCaffrey, USA (Ret.)

Cardinal Theodore E. McCarrick, Archbishop of Washington 
Jan Scruggs, Vietnam Veterans Memorial Fund Founder and President; James V. Kimsey, Founding CEO and Chairman Emeritus of America Online; Command Sergeant Major Cheryl M. Mathis; Gentry Davis, Deputy Regional Director of the National Park Service, National Capital Region; and Diane Carlson Evans, Founder and President of the Vietnam Women's Memorial Foundation. The Honorable John P. Murtha will not be speaking as previously announced.

WEBCAST: The Memorial Day Observance at The Wall will be webcast live at www.USVets.tv and archived on www.tvworldwide.com and the Memorial Fund's website at www.vvmf.org. It will be available to media outlets from 12:30-2:30 PM via satellite at SBS 6 Transponder 5, Orbital Slot: 74 degrees, Uplink Frequency: 14123 V, Downlink Frequency: 11823H

WHAT: Memorial Day Observance at The Wall

WHEN: Monday, May 31, 2004, at 1 PM

WHERE: Vietnam Veterans Memorial, Washington, DC

BACKGROUND: Established in 1979, the Vietnam Veterans Memorial Fund is the non-profit organization authorized by Congress to build the Vietnam Veterans Memorial in Washington, D.C. Today, through a series of outreach programs, the organization works to preserve the legacy of The Wall, to promote healing and to educate about the impact of the Vietnam War.


----------

